# Hello from Somerset West, South Africa



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

My name is Renée and I enjoy both knitting and crochet. My husband and I have been blessed with twin girls, now 2 and a half years old. Currently I am knitting Barney and Co for them. In fact the knitting part is done, I am down to sewing them together. I knitted 2 Barney's, 2 BJ's and 2 Baby Bop's as the girls are still learning how to share. Hopefully I'll have them all done by the end of August.

I am also doing a cross stitch for a Christening in October and there is a whole list of other little things that I still want to make.

It gives me great joy to make little toys for the twins and in a few years time I am hoping that they too will enjoy knitting and crocheting.

Have a nice day and happy crafting


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

a big hi and welcome from me angela from the uk and I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do and if you need anything like questions about crocheting etc someone here will try to help you we are all wonderful friendly people

may I also say congratulations on your twins I bet you got your hands full

angela



Toys4Twins said:


> My name is Renée and I enjoy both knitting and crochet. My husband and I have been blessed with twin girls, now 2 and a half years old. Currently I am knitting Barney and Co for them. In fact the knitting part is done, I am down to sewing them together. I knitted 2 Barney's, 2 BJ's and 2 Baby Bop's as the girls are still learning how to share. Hopefully I'll have them all done by the end of August.
> 
> I am also doing a cross stitch for a Christening in October and there is a whole list of other little things that I still want to make.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from the South of England. You must let us see the toys when you have finished. Especially if the little ones are with them. We love pictures on KP. If you need any patterns please let me know as I have thousands.
Pam


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi and Good Morning from Florida....


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome...I love your country. Three years ago we visited for 26 days hiring a car, driving ourselves and staying at hostels. We were not with a group. Planned our whole itinerary online and were not disappointed. We met many lovely people while there and yearn to go back however, we're now 76 and not as agile as we were a few years back. Everyone we met was so helpful. We stayed away from most touristy areas except Krueger NP. We have some people in our town who have moved from South Africa to America who helped us to plan where we were going to visit. However, we never made it to the cape. Maybe next time. We still have hope. Again...Welcome.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Angela, I was living in the UK for just over 12 years. I did go to Wales twice. It is a beautiful part of the UK. We moved back to SA 3 years ago.

Nice to meet you, hoping we will stay in touch.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome, from Colorado and from another Renee! This is a wonderful forum -- full of tips, ideas, and beautiful inspiration. I hope you will join us often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Renee usually from north east in England but currently in Sweden hope you enjoy your visits to this site and I look forward to seeing pictures of your work especially as my ambition is to make lovely knitted toys but as I'm still a learner I'm having a few problems but I'll get there I hope&#128563;. Sonja


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Pam, wonderful to meet others from the UK on this site. I stayed in Essex for many years. My hubby is Scottish, we met down in England.

If I am looking for any patterns or ideas of what next to do for the twins I'll ask you.

I am thinking about taking a cross stitch chart of Winnie the Pooh and knitting it in a cardigan for the girls.

I'll put some photos on once Barney and Friends is completed. Hopefully I'll have time to do 'Winnie the Pooh and Friends' the crochet pattern for the girls next birthday.

Have a nice day and enjoy the last bit of the summer in the UK. I can not wait for our spring to arrive!!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

How wonderful to meet a fellow Renée. When I hear 'Colorado' I think of the late John Denver, I really love his music. My husband and I have been to California and Florida and thoroughly enjoyed our trips to the States.

Hopefully we will be able to go to the States again sometime in the near future.

Thank you for your warm welcome message, I hope we will stay in touch.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee USA! I have twin granddaughters and it was such a joy to watch them grow up. Would love to see your girls with their new toys ~


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Good to hear from you. I always wanted twin girls so I count you massively blessed. Enjoy your spring. How cold are your winters? How far south are you?


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

yes we can keep in tough

lovely to meet you here

angela



Toys4Twins said:


> Thank you Angela, I was living in the UK for just over 12 years. I did go to Wales twice. It is a beautiful part of the UK. We moved back to SA 3 years ago.
> 
> Nice to meet you, hoping we will stay in touch.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

I've not been to Sweden but my dad has and he loved the country. I did however go to Denmark and it was so beautiful. 

Making toys is not too difficult but as with all things it takes practice and the more you try it the better you will find it will get. Hang in there and if you need any help, don't hesitate to ask me.

My problem is that I have so much I want to do, and my time is so limited.

Enjoy your time in Sweden and good luck with your toy making.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for your welcome message. Wow, how wonderful that you have twin grandaughters. My girls are non identical and so different from one another. 

I'll post some photos with the girls when we give them the toys.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, it is amazing that you have been out to SA. The country is quite big and there is so much to see and experience. I think it has been called a whole world in one country, we just don't have much snow come to think of it. I grew up near Johannesburg and now we are living near Cape Town. I've been to the Kruger National Park twice, it is lovely to see the wild animals in their natural habitat. 

When we went to the States we also hired a car and drove around. We mostly stayed in motels and drove around, trying to see as much as we could. 

I hope that somehow you will be able to come back to experience the Cape Town area.

Take good care and in the meantime enjoy your crafts.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Good to hear from you. I always wanted twin girls so I count you massively blessed. Enjoy your spring. How cold are your winters? How far south are you?


My husband and I both wanted twins, I was so thrilled when we found out that I was expecting twins. I did have a very difficult pregnancy though and was admitted at 6 weeks due to severe nausea which lasted up until week 13. I just could not eat anything. Thankfully all went well and the girls are healthy. They are just getting more and more adorable with each passing day.

Our winter varies throughout the country. In the Cape where I am which is all the way down south it is not really that cold. It is also our rainy season. If you go further up North, the winters tend to be colder and you are more likely to get snow and tempratures below freezing at night time. During the day the temprature usually goes up quite a bit. We do get a little snow on the mountian top in Somerset West now and then.

I don't think that we had tempratures below 10 degrees during the winter. Day time usually goes up to between 15 to 18 degrees, sometimes it is a little bit colder.

Enjoy your day, nice meeting you.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Rita Ann said:


> Hi and Good Morning from Florida....


Hi Rita Ann, good day to you too. We are quite a few hours a head of you, it is now 14:30 of my side of the world. The girls are sleeping and I should be doing some crafting. We are have terrible colds though and I still feel too weak and tired to do anything.

I so loved being in Florida, when the girls are older we would like to take the over to experience the beauty of Florida.

Nice meeting you.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from hot and sunny Arizona (USA). Would love to see photos of your twins and your knitting.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP. The set sounds wonderful. Hope to see pictures when you are done. I don't envy you the sewing up. I too am a RaNae. My mom was creative with spelling.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum Renee!!
You're going to enjoy it here
Looking forward to seeing some of your projects!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> Welcome from hot and sunny Arizona (USA). Would love to see photos of your twins and your knitting.


Thank you Neeterbug. I shall post some photos a bit later on of a few things I've made during the past year. Have you ever experienced cold weather in Arizona? Does it stay sunny there?

First I we all need to get healthy again. I don't have much strength at the moment.

I'll also post some photos of the twins later on.

Take care


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin USA


Thank you so much for your hearty welcome message. Between you and me, my husband's name is also Jim, my Gran used to call him Jimmy.

Looking forward to getting to know you.

Take care and enjoy your crafting gift!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Welcome to KP. The set sounds wonderful. Hope to see pictures when you are done. I don't envy you the sewing up. I too am a RaNae. My mom was creative with spelling.


Thanks so much for your message. Your mom was in deed creative with the spelling of 'our' name. I think it is lovely.

The sewing up is not much fun, but will be well worth it in the end just to see the girls happy faces.

Have a great day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Gail DSouza said:


> Welcome to the Forum Renee!!
> You're going to enjoy it here
> Looking forward to seeing some of your projects!


Thank you Gail, I know I am going to like it here. Everyone is so friendly and welcoming.

Have a good day, I'll try and post some photos next week.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


Hi there,

Thanks so much for your message. It is great to meet fellow crafters from all over the States.

What are you working on at the moment? There is so many things that I would like to do.

Have a great day and do take care.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Hello and welcome


Thank you so much, I am not really a runner but I have taken up Scottish Country Dancing and I love it.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

ninie said:


> Welcome from California!


Thank you so much Ninie. I have many happy memories of our holiday in California. Unfortunately we did not make it to Yosemite Park, but we did do Kings National and Sequoia Park. I am very fond of big trees, in our garden we have a big Yellow wood tree which is a relation to the big Red woods.

Have a nice day and do take care of yourself.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to KP from South Carolina, USA


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Renee,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome from France!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from somerset uk


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome Renee from the Eastern Cape. This is a wonderful forum. Lynette


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Tricoteuse said:


> Hello and welcome from France!


Hallo, How wonderful to meet someone from France. I've been to Paris, went over in a Ferry on a coach trip once for a weekend. Paris is absolutely beautiful. I also love listening to French music: Garou, Patrick Fiori, Julie Zenatti, Helena Segara, Marilou, Celine Dion, Bruno Pelletier, basically the whole cast from Notre Dame De Paris and Johnny Hallyday.

What do you enjoy making?

Have a nice day, it would be great staying in touch with you.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi Renee,welcome to kp from Australia.


Hello Annie, Lovely to meet you. Thank you for the warm welcome. I used to love watching Steve Irwin's 'Crocodile Hunter' series. I also still need to finish watching Macleod's Daughters at some stage.

Have a lovely day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

christine flo said:


> welcome from somerset uk


Hallo Christine,

I did not quite make it to Somerset but I did go to Cerne Abbas in Dorset a few times. I looked after an elderly lady in the village and absolutely loved the beauty of the countryside. I do miss the countryside in the UK. The bluebell woods are simply magical and the yellow fields amazing.

Have a nice day and thank you for your warm welcome message.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Welcome to KP from South Carolina, USA


Helllo, wow it is so great to meet friendly folk from all over the States. I am wondering if perhaps I could get a welcome from all 49 States.

Hopefully we will be able to go back to the States in a few years time.

Have a wonderful day and thank you for your message.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> hello


Hello Xay Zay's auntie. I have a feeling that you are going to make lots of lovely things for Xay Zay.

Thank you for your welcome message. It is so nice to make new friends.

Have a lovely day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> Howdy!


Howdy! I love your name. DHobbit is so cute. I tend to call the twins 'kabouters' which means 'gnome' in Afrikaans. Unfortunately they are now getting too big to be a 'kabouter.

Thank you for your nice 'Howdy'. Have a good day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Welcome from Australia


Hi there, It is lovely meeting you. At some point I'll have a look at your designs.

Take care and a have a lovely day.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> Welcome Renee from the Eastern Cape. This is a wonderful forum. Lynette


Hi Lynnette,

You are not going to believe this but my husband and I got married in the Anglican Church in Bathurst. My parents have a holiday house in Bathurst corner of Tim and Elizabeth Road. They are currently in Bathurst and will be returning in about 2 weeks time.

Bathurst is very dear to me, I was about 10 years old when they bought the house and we've been going there ever since.

Would love to keep in touch with you. Have a lovely day and do take care. Renée


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Bonidale said:


> Welcome from Canada!


Hello Bonidale, You are the very first Canadian to give me a warm welcome. It is lovely to meet you. One day I would love to go to Canada. The song of John Denver 'Cold nights in Canada and icy blue winds' is just so beautiful.

I also adore 'Roy Dupuis' and love 'Celine Dion'.

Have a lovely day and do keep in touch.


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Berkshire U.K. - originally from Zimbabwe then lived in South Africa for many years.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Toys4Twins said:


> Hallo, How wonderful to meet someone from France. I've been to Paris, went over in a Ferry on a coach trip once for a weekend. Paris is absolutely beautiful. I also love listening to French music: Garou, Patrick Fiori, Julie Zenatti, Helena Segara, Marilou, Celine Dion, Bruno Pelletier, basically the whole cast from Notre Dame De Paris and Johnny Hallyday.
> 
> What do you enjoy making?
> 
> Have a nice day, it would be great staying in touch with you.


Hello!
I like knitting, but I didn't have much time in the last years because I decided to study again and went back to university. Now that I got my bachelor, I have a lot to catch up. I mainly knit clothes for my familly (I've got 2 children aged 10 and 12). I also like knitting handpuppets. I think it's a nice gift for a child who has just got a little brother or sister. It allows him or her to play with the baby.
My favorite French singer is Jean-Jacques Golman, do you know him ? He wrote songs for Johnny Halliday about 25 years ago.
Keep in touch,

Odile


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Renee and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Toys4Twins said:


> Hi Lynnette,
> 
> You are not going to believe this but my husband and I got married in the Anglican Church in Bathurst. My parents have a holiday house in Bathurst corner of Tim and Elizabeth Road. They are currently in Bathurst and will be returning in about 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Hi yes, would love to keep in touch. A small world! You are very young by the sounds of it -I am an elderly lady, but would still love to hear from you now and again. Yes I know the location well where your parents have their home. I live opposite the police station on our one and only "main road". We have been here for 18 years and I miss my family, even after all these years. Would rather be closer to them - they are all up in Gauteng, but we moved here so here we stay. With the petrol price increases, it is becoming harder to travel.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. I visited Somerset West in 2013 and stayed at my friends sons hotel. Willowbrook. You will find lots of help and ideas on this Forum


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Western Pennsylvania. You will enjoy everyone here.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Tricoteuse said:


> Hello!
> I like knitting, but I didn't have much time in the last years because I decided to study again and went back to university. Now that I got my bachelor, I have a lot to catch up. I mainly knit clothes for my familly (I've got 2 children aged 10 and 12). I also like knitting handpuppets. I think it's a nice gift for a child who has just got a little brother or sister. It allows him or her to play with the baby.
> My favorite French singer is Jean-Jacques Golman, do you know him ? He wrote songs for Johnny Halliday about 25 years ago.
> Keep in touch,
> ...


Hello Odile,

I do indeed like Jean Jacques Goldman, he wrote many songs for Celine too. I love his Ensemble DVD, I should watch it again come to think of it. When I was in my late teens my aunt gave me some money and I found a CD of Jean Jacques which I absolutely loved that was in the late 80's.

The hand puppets is such a clever idea, I have a few patterns which I've collected and I am hoping to doing a few of them for the girls. Enjoy your knitting now that you have some spare time to do it again.

Congratulations and well done on obtaining your bachelor, it is quite a balancing act doing studies and looking after your family.

I will keep in touch.

Take care and look after yourself and your lovely family.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

notwen said:


> Hi and welcome from Berkshire U.K. - originally from Zimbabwe then lived in South Africa for many years.


Hello,

My brother in law is in Berkshire and my in law's are in Bucks or more precisely High Wycombe.

I hope that you are enjoying your life in the UK, it does tend to get quite a bit colder out there.

It is great that you were able to stay in SA for many years. I would have loved to have seen the Victorian Falls.

I know that the summer has been great in the UK, soon it will be over. Enjoy the last few weeks before autumn starts.

Take care and have a lovely day.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Very glad to have you with us. Hope you enjoy KP.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Hannelore said:


> Hi Renee and another warm welcome from Australia.


Hello Hannelore, It is wonderful to get another warm welcome from Australia. Thank you so much.

We have just put the twins down for their afternoon sleep, so it is finally quiet in the house, at least for a little while.

We currently have Guinea Fowl and Partridges walking around in the garden, soon there will be some chick's.

Have a lovely day and do stay in touch. :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Renee, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. Looking forward to seeing your photos of the twins with their new toys


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> Hi yes, would love to keep in touch. A small world! You are very young by the sounds of it -I am an elderly lady, but would still love to hear from you now and again. Yes I know the location well where your parents have their home. I live opposite the police station on our one and only "main road". We have been here for 18 years and I miss my family, even after all these years. Would rather be closer to them - they are all up in Gauteng, but we moved here so here we stay. With the petrol price increases, it is becoming harder to travel.


It would be a pleasure to keep in touch with you. I simply adore elderly people. When I worked as a social worker in the UK I worked with the elderly. My parents stayed in the Pig and Whistle when they were on their honey moon. We also had the wedding reception at the Big Pineapple. My dad went to Rhodes university. Yes, pertrol prices are quite dear and it is a long drive up to Gauteng. I was born in Alberton and grew up there.

Do take care of yourself, we might just meet up with one another one day. My parents are thinking about selling the house in Bathurst, hopefully they will still hang onto it.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

tweeter said:


> Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Very glad to have you with us. Hope you enjoy KP.


Hello Tweeter,

Thank you for your welcome message. I know that I am going to enjoy it here on KP.

Keep well and have a great day.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Renee, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. Looking forward to seeing your photos of the twins with their new toys


Hi RosD, thank you for your message. I will have to work on the toys in the coming week. Rose and Heather are going to love the toys. My plan is to put the toys in a big brown box in the garden for them to find. I hope it will work. Not sure if I should use one box or two boxes.

Have a lovely day and keep a look out for the photos.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Eeyore Janie said:


> Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


Hello,

If I remember correctly Kissimmee means sweet water. Florida was such a great experience. I bought a Mickey Mouse watch for adults at Wallmart in Miami, this was in 2007, the watch is looking really scruffy now and needs a new battery.

I also swam with the dolphins in Key Largo. What a wonderful moment, I've always been fond of dolphins and Orca's.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Toys4Twins said:


> Hello Hannelore, It is wonderful to get another warm welcome from Australia. Thank you so much.
> 
> We have just put the twins down for their afternoon sleep, so it is finally quiet in the house, at least for a little while.
> 
> ...


How lovely. Must be nice to have the birds around and it will be nice to have chicks running around as well. Hope the twins will also enjoy that atmosphere out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Mary-Lou said:


> welcome from Ontario Canada


Hi Mary-Lou, Thank you for your message. One day I am going to go to Canada. I've wanted to ever since I was in high school.

Have a great day and do keep in touch.

Renée


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

roseknit said:


> Welcome from Florida. I visited Somerset West in 2013 and stayed at my friends sons hotel. Willowbrook. You will find lots of help and ideas on this Forum


Hello Roseknit,

Wow, we just missed one another. I am glad that you came out to South Africa, the Cape Town area is so beautiful.

One of our girls is named Rose and the other one Heather.

Thank you for your message, it is nice meeting you.

Do take care and have a great day.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

grandmaof7 said:


> Hi and welcome from Western Pennsylvania. You will enjoy everyone here.


Hello Grandmaof7, You are truly blessed with 7 grandchildren. How wonderful. I bet you make loads of little things for all of them.

Thank you for your welcome message.

Have a wonderful day and do take care of yourself.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Hannelore said:


> How lovely. Must be nice to have the birds around and it will be nice to have chicks running around as well. Hope the twins will also enjoy that atmosphere out there. :thumbup:


Yes, it is fun for the girls to chase after the birds. Heather adores running after them.


----------



## curtis 57 (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Durban


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello from the United States. A friend of mine just got back from a trip to your beautiful country. Her travel pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Hi and welcome from Durban


Hi MaryAnn,

When I was 17 years old I went to Margate with a friend on holiday. I only saw Durban from a distance. The time in Margate was wonderful.

Do keep in touch and tell me what you are working on.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

what are their surnames? ha ha .. I am sure they share the same surname .. :-D


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

debsu said:


> Welcome from Western North Carolina!


Hi Debsu,

Great to hear from you and Western North Carolina!

Have a lovely time and enjoy the day.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> what are their surnames? ha ha .. I am sure they share the same surname .. :-D


It is Murphy but not an Irish Murphy. Jim is Scottish!! I always said I wanted an Irish man or a Scots man, now I have both!!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi and welcome from just over the hill in Durbanville!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

trolleystation said:


> Hello from the United States. A friend of mine just got back from a trip to your beautiful country. Her travel pictures are fantastic.


Thank you so much. Wonderful to hear that your friend enjoyed her trip to SA. It is in deed a beautiful country. Say hello to her from me.

Have a great day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Marieta said:


> Hi and welcome from just over the hill in Durbanville!


Hello Marieta, Yes, Durbanville is just around the corner. My aunt stays in Eversdal. We stayed with her for a while when we were buying our house. I love the photo of your little doggies.

Do keep in touch, I would love to hear what you are working on.

Take care and enjoy the lovely weather we are having at the moment.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London. UK


Hi Hazel Anne, When I arrived in the UK, I first stayed near Turnpike Lane and then moved to Neasden and later on towards Stratford.

I miss all the shows in London, and saw as many as I could when I was there.

Enjoy the rest of your day and do keep in touch.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from hot and humid far northern Florida, USA.

Hazel


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome from Los Angeles. 
Karen


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Gabriell said:


> Welcome from Texas.


Hello Gabriell,

Yellow Rose of Texas is one of my favourite songs. I remember a musical with Chyd Charisse and another song which also had the colour yellow in it. She was all dressed in yellow 'the girl with the yellow shoes'.

Thank you so much for your message.

Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Welcome to KP from hot and humid far northern Florida, USA.
> 
> Hazel


Hello Hazel,

I don't think we went quite as far north when we were out there. We did Orlando and then traveled all the way down to Key West and back towards Miami and returned to Orlando. The Space Centre was amazing.

Nice meeting you, have a lovely day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Karena said:


> welcome from Los Angeles.
> Karen


Hi Karen,

What a beautiful horse. I always wanted to learn how to ride. When I was growing up we sometimes went to my uncle's farm in the Free State. My cousins were not really interested in riding.

I love watching 'Heartland' the story about Amy and her sister and all the horses she helps.

Thank you for your welcome message.

Have a nice day!!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

jomacoy said:


> Hello and welcome.


Hello Jo

Mississippi will always make me think about 'Showboat' the musical. I love the songs and dancing in the movie. My mum always watched the old musicals and I enjoy them too. Not forgetting 'Moon River'.

Lovely meeting you, have a great day.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Toys4Twins said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> 
> When I was 17 years old I went to Margate with a friend on holiday. I only saw Durban from a distance. The time in Margate was wonderful.
> 
> Do keep in touch and tell me what you are working on.


Hi, I am working on kids ponchos for the Natal Blind Society as they are my charity that I support, as you know our government dont give any financial aid to those who need it. Our last sale that we had raised over R9000, that goes towards the home where the blind live. Us sighted ladies also knit/crochet/sew for the little ones ages from 18 months to 12yr who also live in the assisted housing.
Would love to see pictures of your toys, unfortunately I dont have the patients with fiddley bits on toys.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Toys4Twins said:


> My name is Renée and I enjoy both knitting and crochet. My husband and I have been blessed with twin girls, now 2 and a half years old. Currently I am knitting Barney and Co for them. In fact the knitting part is done, I am down to sewing them together. I knitted 2 Barney's, 2 BJ's and 2 Baby Bop's as the girls are still learning how to share. Hopefully I'll have them all done by the end of August.
> 
> I am also doing a cross stitch for a Christening in October and there is a whole list of other little things that I still want to make.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome from Southern California.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Hi, I am working on kids ponchos for the Natal Blind Society as they are my charity that I support, as you know our government dont give any financial aid to those who need it. Our last sale that we had raised over R9000, that goes towards the home where the blind live. Us sighted ladies also knit/crochet/sew for the little ones ages from 18 months to 12yr who also live in the assisted housing.
> Would love to see pictures of your toys, unfortunately I dont have the patients with fiddley bits on toys.


What a wonderful project to be working on. I am so glad that you are supporting the charity. Poncho's are so lovely and warm and you've raised an amazing amount of money for the home. Keep up the good work. In time I might also do something similar.

I'll be sure to post some photos of the toys. I made some for a few friends children earlier on in the year and will post some of them soon. I also crochet some Poncho's for the twins. ;-)


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Munchn said:


> Welcome from sunny Florida.


Hi Munchn, Thank you for your message all the way from sunny Florida. I loved the thunderstorms out your way. Here were we are living we don't get them often enough. There were more up north where I grew up.

Enjoy the lovely sunny weather, it is such a blessing.

Take care and happy crafting.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Elaine C. said:


> Hello and welcome from Southern California.


Hello Elaine,

Thank you for your message. Tonight I finally worked on the cross stitch project for an hour. I have been battling with a nasty cold which has now been around for 3 weeks. Hopefully it will be over by the end of next week. I have a little energy to start crafting again.

Have a lovely weekend and do take care.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello and a very warm welcome from Judy in Buckley, Washington state, USA! I am amazed that you have any time for knitting and crocheting now that you have small children! But good for you, it sounds like you have made your girls some fun things. We always enjoy seeing photos here of what others make, it inspires us! I hope you enjoy your time here on this forum as much as I do!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Toys4Twins said:


> Hi Hazel Anne, When I arrived in the UK, I first stayed near Turnpike Lane and then moved to Neasden and later on towards Stratford.
> 
> I miss all the shows in London, and saw as many as I could when I was there.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day and do keep in touch.


It's a[most 8.00 a.m. and we are leaving shortly to go see the 'blommetjies' on the west coast. Going to be between 26 and 27 C today so hoping the flowers are out in full force. Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Marieta said:


> It's a[most 8.00 a.m. and we are leaving shortly to go see the 'blommetjies' on the west coast. Going to be between 26 and 27 C today so hoping the flowers are out in full force. Have a good Sunday!


Go and enjoy it, it will be such a pretty and amazing sight. We would like to take the girls when they are just a little bit older. The flowers will be amazing.

'Geniet die dag'. Are you going just past Langebaan?


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Hello and a very warm welcome from Judy in Buckley, Washington state, USA! I am amazed that you have any time for knitting and crocheting now that you have small children! But good for you, it sounds like you have made your girls some fun things. We always enjoy seeing photos here of what others make, it inspires us! I hope you enjoy your time here on this forum as much as I do!


Hello Judy,

My husband is currently still home and helps to look after the girls. We are waiting to hear if he is going to get a job. I usually only do some crafting when the girls are sleeping in the early afternoon and late at night when they have gone to sleep. Crafting is not a quick process but it keeps me going.

I think you are the first one from Washington to say hi. Thank you for your warm welcome message.

Love the rainbow sheep photo.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## mstanton60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome from Maryand, USA!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> Welcome from South Carolina.


Hello SouthernGirl,

Lovely hearing from you. Thank you for your warm welcome.

Hopefully you are enjoying your day, love the cap you made.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London. UK


Hello Hazel Anne,

I do miss my time in London. One day we'll take the girls over to visit their grandparents. I am hoping that the 'Lion King' will still be showing in the West End when we do.

What are your working on at the moment?

Have a wonderful day and do take care.


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

mstanton60 said:


> Welcome from Maryand, USA!


Hi MStanton,

Lovely photo of you in action doing your crafting. Thank you for your warm welcome message. I would also like to welcome you to KP.

I don't think anyone from Maryland has contacted me yet.

Do have a lovely day and enjoy your special gift of crafting.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Toys4Twins said:


> Go and enjoy it, it will be such a pretty and amazing sight. We would like to take the girls when they are just a little bit older. The flowers will be amazing.
> 
> 'Geniet die dag'. Are you going just past Langebaan?


It was a beautiful day. The whole of South Africa was out there - except you! haha But far too early for the flowers. Another two or three weeks maybe. We went in at the Langebaan entrance and came out at the first West Coast Reserve entrance, but we drove down to each little beach and view point on the map!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome from Benoni!


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Coral McRae said:


> Welcome from Benoni!


Thank you Coral. When I was really little my mum used to take us to the bunny park in Benoni. Does the park still exist?

Lovely to meet you, do stay in touch.
Renée


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Marieta said:


> It was a beautiful day. The whole of South Africa was out there - except you! haha But far too early for the flowers. Another two or three weeks maybe. We went in at the Langebaan entrance and came out at the first West Coast Reserve entrance, but we drove down to each little beach and view point on the map!


It sounds rather busy with everyone rushing out to catch a glimpse of the wonderful flower display. We do have such amazing flowers in the country. Glad to hear that you still enjoyed the day out. I am getting itchy feet to go somewhere. perhaps we should take the girls to Betty's baai to see the penguins. Enjoy today's sunshine, my hubby said it is going to get colder again and there is rain coming our way!!


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi
Welcome from Florida, Jhb, South Africa


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Ferol Pat said:


> Hi
> Welcome from Florida, Jhb, South Africa


Hi Ferol Pat,

I grew up close to Johannesburg, still went to Damelin College in Bree Street many years ago. I used to go into town on a bus. Part of me will always miss Jhb.

Nice meeting you, thank you for the welcome message.

What do you enjoy working on?

Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,
I remember Damelin, i went to Secretarial school right next to Jhb station in 1970 I think it was?? caught the train to and from.
Then later worked for a while at the chamber of mines at the other end of town. Good old days !!!
I have not been into centre of jhb for years. I now and again go into the west side of town to a chinese shop to buy jasmine tea.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Sorry, 
I like to knit by hand and machine and I also sew - make my own clothes mainly. I used to paint water colour and oils, I work so not much time for any of these.
bought a book recently "crochet for the absolute beginner" must try and give it a go, I can only crochet along and back and my edges are always skew
Ferol


----------



## Toys4Twins (Aug 15, 2014)

Ferol Pat said:


> Hi,
> I remember Damelin, i went to Secretarial school right next to Jhb station in 1970 I think it was?? caught the train to and from.
> Then later worked for a while at the chamber of mines at the other end of town. Good old days !!!
> I have not been into centre of jhb for years. I now and again go into the west side of town to a chinese shop to buy jasmine tea.


I sometimes went to the station too, when we took my gran to go and visit her other children. Her husband worked for the railway and she received a free ticket every year, in the very old days, at some point it was upgraded to a flight per year. I've not been in the centre of JHB either, well not since 1994 that is.

All the best with learning how to crochet, it is really quite easy once you get the hang of it. I started doing it last year, wanted my mum to teach me, so I can teach the girls in a few years time how to do it. I am glad that you have time to do some crafting again.

Keep in touch, it is nice hearing from you.


----------

